# Declining work?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If I knew the answer to that I'd be investing money and time on Scott Trade and not wasting time.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

scott_8222 said:


> Is the IBEW losing more and more market share? Is there a chance it will completley disappear?


I'd say a change to younger leadership, and a clue about which politicians to lobby would be a good start. Perhaps a look at what green energy really costs might be a reality too. "Common sense" has became all too rare. Then again, that could cover a lot of spectrums here in America....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> I'd say a change to younger leadership, and a clue about which politicians to lobby would be a good start. Perhaps a look at what green energy really costs might be a reality too. "Common sense" has became all too rare. Then again, that could cover a lot of spectrums here in America....


 it funny you say that....the other day I was reading about some new massive wind farm of the coast of Jersey to Virginia......can you imagine the logistics and cost of maitaining that beast..? I wonder if a good Noreaster would do any damage to it..?


----------



## Sam Gompers (Mar 18, 2011)

Our local is still hanging in there as far as market shares and diminishing numbers are concerned, but I know things aren't so good in other locals. The IO is touting the CE/CW program as the savior to our problems, but many locals and many members are in disagreement.

I believe that much of the IBEW's chance to keep its footing depends on how strong we come out of this recession/depression and whether or not the labor movement gains any support in response to what is going on in Wisconsin, Indiana, and other states in regards to RTW laws and public unions. 

I, for one, would be very concerned if I was to see the IBEW vanish (although I don't think that is likely in the near future).


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

In my local we have 40to 60% of the commercial and industrial work. Our leadership is probably a lot younger than a lot of locals. Sure they tick me off now and then, and I'm sure I tick them off now and then. Then again, if they we were all the same, the world would be a very boring place. Overall, they do pretty good for the sum total. I know they work a lot (worked with them a few times on "various issues" and they work way beyond a 9 to 5 schedule when they need too.

As far as doing "Green energy" have you seen the video where the Vespa (India brand) self destructs due to blades not going flat and stopping? Blade comes around and implodes the tower, millions of dollars coming down from "green energy" to "trash heap" (you tuber). 

Full disclosure, I've worked on a couple of the GE windmills, waiting to see if they actually saved the community money or not? (Diesel is big time expensive up here, especially remote) 

Politics? We've made some dumb moves, made some smart ones...both parties still talk to us, so we must be on the right trail now and then:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

The IBEW has to change or it will be finished.


----------

